# power surge



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

im planning to buy a power surge for my home theather system. my budget is about $50-$150. any recommandation? i check on google and it stated Newpoint. 

http://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?M=NEWPOINT&ID=805303&ref=GB


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I like Tripp Lite products.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eugovector said:


> I like Tripp Lite products.


I agree, the Tripp Lite products are very good and not overpriced like Monster. I have 4 Tripp Lite Isobars, they have guarantees that if any equipment is damaged due to a surge when plugged into it they will replace the equipment up to $50,000 
The Isobars also have noise filters on each plug so you get that added bonus.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sams is having a closeout on this line conditioner, put in your zip and see if your local store has it. Its normally priced around $200
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=362029


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're looking for something to put in your equipment rack, the Belkin PF60 looks like I real nice unit. The Shack Store currently shows it as low as $218, but I've seen it close to $150 at various retailers in the past. 

-Brent


----------

